# I Hate Mac Brushes!



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 12, 2009)

Ive been using the too faced teddy bear hair blush brush i,ts the softest brush ive ever had .But i wanted to get a proper mac blush brush during the ffsale.So i ordered the 129.And ive literally just got it about an hour ago.And i must say i absolutly hate hate hate it lol I dont understand how anybody loves this brush? Its so rough and scratches my cheeks all up.I really dont understand the hype about .Its not special in the slightest to me.Oppinions about this? Anybody feel same as i do? Ive also got the 187 and i really like the way it feels,really soft.Also ive got basics like the 217,239 and a pencil brush.I like them but i must say as a whole im liking my all my too faced brushes much much more then any mac brush ive ever used lol A million times softer then mac brushes.Thoughts?


----------



## MissResha (Jan 12, 2009)

i just wanna say YAY for the TFTB brushes. they are my favorites hands down.

i own just ONE mac brush, the 168, and its...ok. i barely use it. i dont see what the hype is either. the only MAC brush i really want is the 187. i like that one. but not for $42 lol.


----------



## jdechant (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry, I completely Disagree...I love my MAC brushes more then any brushes I've ever owned! Mind you I don't have the 129 but I have about 19 other MAC brushes...love all of them!! Then again, I've never tried two faced brushes before...have you washed the brush yet?? Maybe that will make a difference once its washed!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 12, 2009)

BLASPHEMY.

*shakes head*

I agree with washing the brush and getting use out of it before turning your nose down at it. Most brushes, of ANY brand, are stiff when you buy them. You have to "break them in".


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 12, 2009)

MissResha i agree there definitly are my fav brushes.I wish they would start expanding and making more brushes ,dont you? BTW i only got the 187 because of the ffsale lol 

Jdechant & M.A.C. head   I have not washed the brush yet because i dont think that Mac will let me return it if i do,am i wrong? I personally have never bought a brush that got softer with washing but i might be wrong.But i just dont think that even with a washing it will ever be as soft as my too faced brush plus its not as big an fluffy either.I do like the 187 and ill proabably use that for blush along with the TF brush so i really dont need to 129.I know alot might say blasphemy lol But theres alot of Mac that i really dont like lol Sorry


----------



## Odette1303 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_BLASPHEMY.

*shakes head*

I agree with washing the brush and getting use out of it before turning your nose down at it. Most brushes, of ANY brand, are stiff when you buy them. *You have to "break them in"*._

 
Just like ballet pointe shoes.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 12, 2009)

I personally have no experience with the 129. But I have over 30 mac brushes, and I've never experienced a company with better brushes than MAC.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 12, 2009)

I love my MAC brushes but did not care for the regular 129 either....I found it scratchy. I LOVE my couture 129 tho. You can still get this years:

M·A·C Cosmetics | 129 Monogram Special Edition Brush

It's more expensive but incredibly soft!


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 12, 2009)

my 129 is really scratchy too. 
i've washed it loads of times, and used conditioner etc. i kinda like it though... not the scratchiness of it, but it seems to be blend out blush well. 

don't worry, the rest of their brushes aren't like that in my experience.


----------



## alka1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I read the title of this thread and thought you were kidding.

I have never had a single problem with any of the MAC brushes I have owned. MAC really knows how to make brushes imo.


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

Too Faced brushes are a soft synthetic, you're comparing apples and oranges if you expect a goat-hair brush to be of a similar texture.

Compare like to like, don't compare opposites.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the 129 (wash all brushes first to soften them up) and 80% of the rest of MAC brushes and I would not trade them for any other brand...they are worth every penny....I agree with the apples to oranges...I personally break out from synthetic anything...and the feel of real hair far surpasses fake anything IMO


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_Ive been using the too faced teddy bear hair blush brush i,ts the softest brush ive ever had .But i wanted to get a proper mac blush brush during the ffsale.So i ordered the 129.And ive literally just got it about an hour ago.And i must say i absolutly hate hate hate it lol I dont understand how anybody loves this brush? Its so rough and scratches my cheeks all up.I really dont understand the hype about .Its not special in the slightest to me.Oppinions about this? Anybody feel same as i do? Ive also got the 187 and i really like the way it feels,really soft.Also ive got basics like the 217,239 and a pencil brush.I like them but i must say as a whole im liking my all my too faced brushes much much more then any mac brush ive ever used lol A million times softer then mac brushes.Thoughts?_

 
My 129 is a bit scratchy too.  I use conditioner and wash it often and this helps.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wash it...MAC has the best return policy ever...if you don't like it you can return it within 30 days....No questions asked normally....


----------



## n_c (Jan 13, 2009)

I found the same with my 129. I washed mine with a high foaming face wash...i think its purity and it softens that sucker right up.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 13, 2009)

I freaking love MAC brushes! I know what you mean though when people hype up a product and then you try it and it's not that great...I guess to each his own. I just ordered the 129 so I don't yet have it, and I hope it's not scratchy...but I've not yet had any bad MAC brushes- they've all been amazing! SE brushes are no good though, I will give you that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_.....I have not washed the brush yet because i dont think that Mac will let me return it if i do,am i wrong? ....._

 
You should always wash any brush before you use it.  You never know who or what has touched that brush during the manufacturing process.  Additionally, there may be residual chemical agents left on the fibres.

MAC will take your brush back if you have washed it.  They expect and recommend you to wash it before use.  They are more concerned about the length of time you have had it and whether or not you have a rec't.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Too Faced brushes are a soft synthetic, you're comparing apples and oranges if you expect a goat-hair brush to be of a similar texture.

Compare like to like, don't compare opposites._

 
So true.  Synthetic brushes and natural fibre brushes also perform differently.  Personally, I find natural fibre brushes handle powder products much better than synthetic.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Wash it...MAC has the best return policy ever...if you don't like it you can return it within 30 days....No questions asked normally...._

 
Off Topic: But if I can I will shop at a MAC Counter before I go to a MAC Store.  Usually they are less busy and have a *MUCH* better return policy (Norstrom, Macy's, Belk, etc).  So unless I need a Pro Pan or a MAC Store Exclusive, it is counters all the way.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 15, 2009)

Also off topic:  where do you find the Too Faced brushes?


----------



## MissResha (Jan 15, 2009)

TOO FACED COSMETICS - stylish makeup for your lips, eyes and face under accessories. the BEST synthetic brushes EVER. period. they dont scratch my face all up to be damned like that raggedy full coverage brush from BE ugh.


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Too Faced brushes are a soft synthetic, you're comparing apples and oranges if you expect a goat-hair brush to be of a similar texture.

Compare like to like, don't compare opposites._

 
this is EXACTLY what i was going to say.
i have a two faced brush set, and they are so soft. but they are synethetic. and the handles? forget about it, the handles feel like they came out of a dime machine.

synthetic and natural hair bristles deliver product in complete different ways also.

what i do love and would never give up is my two faced retractable kabuki. its like velvet, and of course its retractable so i can throw it in my bag and not worry about it becoming damaged.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jan 15, 2009)

I’ve had the same reaction to the *#129* brush myself, and for that reason I passed on it at a CCO, recently. I was so disturbed by it, that it became the sole catalyst for my new found mission from God to find the world’s most perfect blush brushes.

So far the *#168* is my Holy Grail – it’s shocking how well it performs, and is completely effortless, even though it is more of a contour brush.
It’s crucial that you condition some of these brushes – I use Pantene conditioner. 
I often wonder if I was too critical of the *#129,* but it seemed more than just “scratchy” it felt coarse, and stiff. I didn’t want to risk using a brush that might drag or wipe my makeup off (my worst fear).

I, really, recommend to anyone who picked up the new *#226* brushes to really condition those puppies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I’ve, already classified them as those brushes that have the _one or two_ stray hairs that spoil the soft texture of the rest - resulting in that annoying scratchy, prickly feel on the lids. 

The *#226* Brush ROCKS! I will do everything in my power to maintain them and make them work. It’s the only brush I ever bought in multiples! They must make this one permanent!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_It won’t be enough to, simply, write in to MAC, please write letters to your Senators or State Officials, as well, to make this brush permanent!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

It’s weird, because many stores in the Bay Area didn’t receive many of the new brushes in their shipments, including our Pro Store where I bought mine. They even sold out of the *#214* by Sunday following their release!

Often times, depending on what product I’ve used the brush with, I’ll only use conditioner to clean it. Many conditioners these days will actually strip oils from the hair follicle and act as a very, very mild cleanser. 

And, interestingly enough, I find that the conditioner aids in removing the black dyes from the brushes, especially when left to sit with the conditioner on for a minute or two. Of course any brushes used with oil based products need the cutting cleansers.

Additionally, When I'm not using the J&J Baby shampoo, I'll also use *Dog shampoos*, due to their PH balance factor made for animal hair! 
I believe it really helps a bit in preventing the hairs from splaying when you’re trying to reshape (my pet peeve - splaying hairs & mis-shapen brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Did anyone notice the new *#165* brush and how they applied a little heat to end of the slip package so as to create this kind of shrink wrap effect? And in this process they effectively crinkled/scrunched/crushed the hair fibers – making it a real joy to try to quality control your purchase. 

My rule of thumb with the *#165* was firmness, as it seemed like they hit the mark with softness on this brush – I did notice some were firmer than others, but all were very, very soft much, unlike, the *#129* brush.

Let me state here my disappointment in two brushes I really wanted – that being the two Rachel Welch brushes *#223* & *#169*!!! To my absolute horror and surprise, both, of these brushes were made in China! I’ve never known any MAC brushes to have been made in China before. Most, if not all, are made in France or Japan. 

And it’s to no offence to the good folks in china, as I own many brushes made in china, but most of those I purchased at Longs’ Drugs or Walgreens, Walmart, etc., not at a MAC store!!! 
Needless to say the quality of the Rachel Welch brushes were what one would expect from a drug store purchase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anyone else know that these brushes were made in China??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Specktra search came up empty on this major detail!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

too faced brushes are fabulous!how can u resist the whole ''Teddy Bear Hair'' thing! lol i really like that brand, but i still need my MAC mixed in.i bought mine cause they had shiney pink on the handle and i couldnt resist that either!


----------



## .Ice (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_TOO FACED COSMETICS - stylish makeup for your lips, eyes and face under accessories. the BEST synthetic brushes EVER. period. they dont scratch my face all up to be damned *like that raggedy full coverage brush from BE* ugh._

 
i'm mad at you for even looking at BE brushes.... girl those brushes SUCK A**!! lmao... please tell me u didn't try the kabuki brush by them... I swear to god when I tried that brush, parts of my face looked all scarred up like Freddy Krueger.


but @ the OP *BLASPHEMY!*



.....


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ 
Let me state here my disappointment in two brushes I really wanted – that being the two Rachel Welch brushes *#223* & *#169*!!! To my absolute horror and surprise, both, of these brushes were made in China! I’ve never known any MAC brushes to have been made in China before. Most, if not all, are made in France or Japan. 

And it’s to no offence to the good folks in china, as I own many brushes made in china, but most of those I purchased at Longs’ Drugs or Walgreens, Walmart, etc., not at a MAC store!!! 
Needless to say the quality of the Rachel Welch brushes were what one would expect from a drug store purchase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the 223, and do _not_ love it. I find it a great disappointment in comparison to all my other MAC blending brushes. Fortunately, I scooped mine up from the Clearance Bin for a very good price, but still - the point is, that brush is lacking. Reading your post and having experienced the 223, I'm glad I passed on the 169.

As for the 129, it's one of my least favourite brushes I own out of over 40 full size MAC brushes. For me, though, it has more to do with the shape; mine is a 129SH and is very soft. I simply prefer a blush brush that you can use to buff the blush into the skin rather than simply sweep it on. I do find it to be handy for beauty powder, but that's about it, generally. Most of my MAC brushes are delightful.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_i'm mad at you for even looking at BE brushes.... girl those brushes SUCK A**!! lmao... please tell me u didn't try the kabuki brush by them... I swear to god when I tried that brush, parts of my face looked all scarred up like Freddy Krueger.


but @ the OP *BLASPHEMY!*



..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

LOL nah, when i bought my bare minerals set it came with the full coverage brush, the kabuki and the concealer brush. actually, the concealer brush is great, but the other ones suck big hair goat nuts.


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 18, 2009)

when i first became a MAC customer 25 years ago, the company didn't make brushes and Frank Toskan gave me a list of brushes to buy at an art supply store in Toronto.  even after they introduced brushes to the company, i continued to buy brushes at art supply stores.

and i still do.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the 169 and I really like it for applying blush, made in China or no... 

As for MAC brushes, I love all of mine except the 182. Mine sheds like a mofo, I have to spend 10 minutes picking hair off my face if I use it to apply mineral foundation. Too bad, as I LOVE the coverage it gives and how even the foundation goes on when I use this brush.


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i just wanna say YAY for the TFTB brushes. they are my favorites hands down.

i own just ONE mac brush, the 168, and its...ok. i barely use it. i dont see what the hype is either. the only MAC brush i really want is the 187. i like that one. but not for $42 lol._

 
I have the 187 and never use it.


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_i'm mad at you for even looking at BE brushes.... girl those brushes SUCK A**!! lmao... please tell me u didn't try the kabuki brush by them... I swear to god when I tried that brush, parts of my face looked all scarred up like Freddy Krueger.


but @ the OP *BLASPHEMY!*



..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

I have several BE brushes. They came with the sets that I have purchased from them. The brushes are hit and miss. I have purchased the dupe made by MAC and (I know this is blasphemy) I have not really seen a difference. This is only for the eye brushes. I HATE the BE kabuki. It suks. I prefer the Sephora professional.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont know whats wrong with BE brushes... they are terrible.

I use the concealer brush a lot though, I use it for paint pots, UDPP, paints, etc.

But the rest succkk.


----------



## GlamazonMan (Jun 6, 2009)

Well being a MAC artist, of course I LOVE MAC BRUSHES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT not just because it's my company...the reason why the 129 is not that soft is because it's not supposed to be.  The 129 is for more concentrated and precise blush applications, and the denseness is what makes it feel rougher than most brushes...just like the 217 vs the 224 (217 is very coarse for precise blending like the crease and the 224 is for buffing and blending out color...which is why I use the 224 for concealer as well and not the 217.)  Washing it will loosen it up a bit, but the brush is supposed to have some bit of coarseness.  Try the 116 for the same function, but different feel.  The 116 has the a more rounded belly and although it's about the same density, the bristles are tapered a little deeper...that is why the belly of the brush is larger.

129 brush...





...vs the 116





HOPE THIS HELPED!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 6, 2009)

i have the 129 and i love it, its super soft and a great brush the only mac brush i dont really like is 109 its still a good brush for liquid foundation but it sheds wayy to much


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2009)

The 109 is the only brush I will use for foundation, on myself or clients (unless they have awesome skin in which case I'll use the 187). But DAMN that brush sheds. And its the only MAC brush I have that sheds like that.


----------



## charnels (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_Also off topic:  where do you find the Too Faced brushes?_

 
sephora / sephora.com


----------



## charnels (Jun 6, 2009)

i use my 116 for ALL of my powders (foundation, blush, msf) and i LOVE it. it's so soft and does a great job of picking up product and blending. maybe you should try that one instead.

as much as i love the too faced brushes, i almost never use mine because they're all synthetic, so they're terrible at picking up powder pigment. i use the round one for blending my shadows and the angled one for my brow wax but that's it. i haven't touched any of the shadow brushes. i'll probably end up selling them.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *akcmommy* 

 
_I have several BE brushes. They came with the sets that I have purchased from them. The brushes are hit and miss. I have purchased the dupe made by MAC and (I know this is blasphemy) I have not really seen a difference. This is only for the eye brushes. I HATE the BE kabuki. It suks. I prefer the Sephora professional._

 
Ok I feel like an idiot.  I've been using BE mineral foundation for over 8 years.  Its the only foundation I wear unless its a special occasion then I pull out my MAC NC 44

But all this time I NEVER EVER used any other brush other than the BE full coverage brush to apply.  I have a million MAC brushes but I never though to use them for BE.  Am I stupid or what?!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please tell me the best MAC brush to use for my BE foundation?  I'm excited at the thought that I might see a difference in my application.

The BE brush never bothered me because I didnt know better.  Oh well.  As Oprah says "when you know better, you do better."   LOL


----------



## karensocal (Jun 18, 2009)

it all depend what u want, some people like, some don't. I love my 109 and my sister hate it. if u don't like the brush,return it.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't hate MAC brushes but for the money I personally rather spend it elsewhere. I have two full size MAC brushes the 182 and 237. Also a holiday set which contains 187, 212, 219, 275. Honestly I only love the 182 and 187. The others I hardly ever reach for. 

I really love my Quo, Annabelle and Lise Watier brushes and this random brand name which escapes me right now. I also own a few Costco brush sets which are well made.


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 20, 2009)

.......


----------



## lilylibs (Jun 20, 2009)

I was really unimpressed with my 187 when i got it, all the bristles were falling out, and i picked so many off my face! i was so angry as it was my first purchase and id heard such great things about it. in the end i emailed MAC and they replaced it. The new one was so much better, i dont know if it was just a poorly made one, but i wasnt happy at all, i nearly didnt bother getting a replacement and just ask for a refund, im glad i did as im in love with it now!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 20, 2009)

I love all my MAC brushes, and I have the 129SH (regular) as well. I've got brushes from MAC, Sigma, EcoTools and BE.. and GOD, I can't stand the BE ones, they are horrible!


----------



## frostiana (Jun 21, 2009)

I think its funny how someone says something unfavorable about MAC brushes, and everyone runs in here to defend them, as if they have feelings. 

Anyway, I've only owned one MAC brush and it was the 266. That brush was of no better quality ( in my opinion) than my coastal scents or eco tools  brushes. MAC is definitely not the be all end all as far as brushes (or makeup in general) are concerned. 

I'd love to have a collection stocked full of MAC brushes but I'm not going to pay that kind of money for something that does not appear to be much better than a $3.00 crown brush.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 21, 2009)

I have the 150 which is pretty similar to the 129 (it's just larger) and I had the same problem. The tips of the brush are really scratchy. The more I wash and condition it, the softer it is and now, it's not scratchy anymore.
I'm glad I didn't get discouraged by that brush because it really turned me off from black haired face brushes!

As for BE brushes, you can tell those are crap just be looking at them. They look so cheap. In fact, they look exactly like this cheapo brush I got in one of thos cheap makeup kits for little girls. You know, the ones in the traincases with the chalky powders and the supersticky glitter lipglosses.


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 21, 2009)

the 109 is a shedder, but it's still a nice brush. The reason I like mac brushes is because of how long they last. I have a 219 brush that's 9 yrs old and i put it through hell (would toss into my kit where it would get squashed out of shape for months on ends, wouldn't clean it until I remembered months later, left it at the bottom of my vanity case where powders and mac clear lipglass would spill over it etc) and it's  still holding up. Other brush companies make just as nice brushes too, but mac is a strong contender in the brush dept.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been mostly unimpressed by MAC brushes too! There are a few eye brushes which are HG for me (like the 239, perfect) but I find a lot of the face brushes to be too dense and too rough for me. I like Sonia Kashuk and Sephora Professional brushes a lot better.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 22, 2009)

i love tftb retractable kabuki brush. it's the softest thing ever in life. however, i do love my mac brushes. they don't really scratch my skin and have always done a great job.


----------



## kerasaki (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_the 109 is a shedder, but it's still a nice brush. The reason I like mac brushes is because of how long they last. I have a 219 brush that's 9 yrs old and i put it through hell (would toss into my kit where it would get squashed out of shape for months on ends, wouldn't clean it until I remembered months later, left it at the bottom of my vanity case where powders and mac clear lipglass would spill over it etc) and it's  still holding up. Other brush companies make just as nice brushes too, but mac is a strong contender in the brush dept._

 
I completely agree! What makes MAC brushes stand out is also their durability. I've had brushes from Coastal Scents that only lasted a few months. My MAC brushes have been through hell and they're as good as new every time I wash them. No worries about handles breaking or bristles falling off. They're definitely the best ones I've ever had and worth their money, because you don't need to replace them for quite a few years after you buy them.


----------



## paperfishies (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_The 109 is the only brush I will use for foundation, on myself or clients (unless they have awesome skin in which case I'll use the 187). But DAMN that brush sheds. And its the only MAC brush I have that sheds like that._

 

I loveeeee the 109 brush...It is easily my favorite MAC brush.  I love it for foundation, prep and prime finishing powder, contouring and blush.  I keep a LOT of these brushes because I use them for so much, on myself and clients.  The only time I get shedding is when I wash it but I kinda expect it with the fluffier brushes. I also love my 129 for powder.  I think the most underated MAC brush is the 227.  I love that brush, it's so versatile.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the 129 brush and i dont find it scratchy at all!! its my favourite blush brush!! when i 1st got it it did seem a little scratchy compared to my other mac brushes, but after i washed it it was really soft.


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 24, 2009)

I like MAC brushes.

That's it,_ like._

IMHO, Sonia Kashuk brushes are softer than MAC brushes. I actually prefer them to MAC. I don't find any of MAC's brushes to be uber-uber-super-duper soft. But being a MAC collector, I feel that I must have a few of the key brushes.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_I like MAC brushes.

That's it, like.

IMHO, Sonia Kashuk brushes are softer than MAC brushes. I actually prefer them to MAC. I don't find any of MAC's brushes to be uber-uber-super-duper soft. But being a MAC collector, I feel that I must have a few of the key brushes._

 
I don't think brushes have to be extremely soft to be good.. I have some really soft brushes that don't work nearly as good as my MAC ones. I think it depends on what you what the brush to do. It's a little hard to buff/blend with a really soft brush.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 soft bristles are better for applying rather than blending imo


----------



## eskae (Jun 24, 2009)

I've felt and used MAC brushes before but I personally don't own any... YET!
However, I've always been a fan of synthetic bristles over natural hairs. Overall I just find synthetic bristles softer for me and natural hairs can be scratchy sometimes.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I don't think brushes have to be extremely soft to be good.. I have some really soft brushes that don't work nearly as good as my MAC ones. I think it depends on what you what the brush to do. It's a little hard to buff/blend with a really soft brush.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soft bristles are better for applying rather than blending imo_

 
Yeah, that's a really good point. I really like synthetic hairs for applying powder, a light blush look, blending highlighting etc., but there are definitely times when you need a firm, natural hair brush for blending. And everyone likes different types of application.

I really like Sephora Professional's goat hair brushes--they definitely have the firmness and density you need, but still feel really soft on the face.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 25, 2009)

I have several, but only use the 212, 182, 187 and 188 on a regular basis. The 191 is ok though leaves me a little streaky... and the 129 is too fat, though I do use it a little I suppose. 

My 187 is GREAT- it NEVER sheds on me (perhaps a hair or two in every 10 applicaitons), and the 188 is just as good! These two keep their shape, do exactly as they should, and behave beautifully! The 212 is also wonderful and is another must have brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 182 is a brush I simply cannot live without. However, that being said, I have had issues with mine!! As another poster said... it sheds like a mofo lmao! I actually had another one before this one, but had to get it exchanged because it was even worse than this one! It's not so much SHEDDING though- it's the hairs which break (which saddens me as the brush is no longer as effective then!) I have used mine for about 3 years now though (and it isn't in great condition any more.. what with hairs breaking all over the place...) so I bought a new one at the mac f&f sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fingers crossed that the new one doesn't do the same!!

P.S. And I wash them carefully with baby shampoo and conditioner!!!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_I have several, but only use the 212, 182, 187 and 188 on a regular basis. The 191 is ok though leaves me a little streaky... and the 129 is too fat, though I do use it a little I suppose. 

My 187 is GREAT- it NEVER sheds on me (perhaps a hair or two in every 10 applicaitons), and the 188 is just as good! These two keep their shape, do exactly as they should, and behave beautifully! The 212 is also wonderful and is another must have brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 182 is a brush I simply cannot live without. However, that being said, I have had issues with mine!! As another poster said... it sheds like a mofo lmao! I actually had another one before this one, but had to get it exchanged because it was even worse than this one! It's not so much SHEDDING though- it's the hairs which break (which saddens me as the brush is no longer as effective then!) I have used mine for about 3 years now though (and it isn't in great condition any more.. what with hairs breaking all over the place...) so I bought a new one at the mac f&f sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fingers crossed that the new one doesn't do the same!!

P.S. And I wash them carefully with baby shampoo and conditioner!!!_

 
the 182 brush does shed quite a bit in the beginning.. after a good 2-3 washings - got all the loose bristles and the excess dye out. Now it's perfect and doesn't shed at all - it's been that way for almost 7 months now. I couldn't live without this brush either, I use it pretty much every day


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I don't think brushes have to be extremely soft to be good.. I have some really soft brushes that don't work nearly as good as my MAC ones. I think it depends on what you what the brush to do. It's a little hard to buff/blend with a really soft brush.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soft bristles are better for applying rather than blending imo_

 

That's great..for you. But I'd rather not subject my super sensitive face to brushes that's going to scratch my skin up. My #1 concern is the health of my skin first and foremost. Blending and the rest is secondary. If it takes a few more strokes to blend with an uber soft brush, then I'm all for it.

I'm not going to subject myself to (possible) wrinkles and irritation for the perfect blend.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 27, 2009)

I found that cleaning your brushes can make the hairs softer, I had a cheapo Kabuki brush which I cleaned with olive oil and now the hairs are super soft


----------



## bebs (Jun 27, 2009)

I have over 50 full size brushes and every once and a while when one of them is dirty and I don't have time to wash it, I'll go for some of my clean art brushes. Some of them cost as much or more then my mac brushes, so I don't really know why people would go there to save money if you are going for quality brushes. Then again you can find a few of my mac brushes in my art boxes as they are wonderful for painting. It all depends upon the brush, how you handle the brush (Where your hand is) for the effect that it has. as for how it feels,and comparing brushes and company's I think its been covered many times so I need not go into that. really in the end its all a matter of what you like and what you want, if something works better for you then go with that!


----------

